# Cold Comfort (Acoustic Blues Fingerpicking)



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone !!, I want to share with you this easy, but fun fingerpicking with my Seagull (all solid)....I have this guitar from last year, and I love it B#(* Is amazing for the sound / price.

Hope you like it


----------

